# Christmas Lures



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

I live on a brackish water river here in lower Alabama. Since retiring over here 3 years ago, Ive been turning some lures and passing out to 60 f my neighbor son the river. This is a pick of last years. Just ordered some OliveWood from Bethlehem for this years batch.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice! Do you use a CA finish on them?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks nice


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are very nice! Thanks for sharing. Curious, any problems with the strength of the eye hook and having them pull out of the wood? Also, like BW asked....what's the finish? Please keep those pictures coming! gb


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

BigWill said:


> Very nice! Do you use a CA finish on them?


I use EnviroTex, 2 part self-leveling epoxy. I made a slow turner out of a grill rotisserie and can turn up to 8 at a time. Have to turn them for 8 hours until cured.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

markbxr400 said:


> I use EnviroTex, 2 part self-leveling epoxy. I made a slow turner out of a grill rotisserie and can turn up to 8 at a time. Have to turn them for 8 hours until cured.


When I was making them, Enviro-tex lite was what I used for the best results. You should only have to turn them an hour or so. I had a really nice one I made to turn using a plug in the wall...it got taken LOL I made another and used a rechargeable 12v battery for the power source and it worked great.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Another idea for a slow motor is find a dead microwave oven and remove the turntable motor. It turns very slowly and is 120V.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

galvbay said:


> Those are very nice! Thanks for sharing. Curious, any problems with the strength of the eye hook and having them pull out of the wood? Also, like BW asked....what's the finish? Please keep those pictures coming! gb


I use 1" eye hooks in the nose, 3/4" in the tails, and 5/8" in the bottom. I've never had any come out. Of course they're brand new. Over time, I'm sure they would start to loosen up as water makes it in the threads.


----------



## AaronSil (Nov 24, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

when I make my lures I put some 5min epoxy on the threads before I screw them in


----------

